# knitted lace--Lily of the Valley Bridal Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit this dainty bridal shawl in time for the wedding! Lily of the Valley is such a lovely delicate flower that seems to be popular as a bridal bouquet in weddings such as Prince William and Catherines! The Lily of the valley motif is charmingly repeated to represent a valley of these little flowers.
The shawl features the lace motif with leaves and stems, and on each of the stems--the little florets are knitted bobbles for added dimension. The side edging is a simple lace pattern loaded with nupps. The bottom edge pattern also has the little bobbles incorporated into the fancy lace pattern. There are colored charts as well as written directions to work this shawl which is knitted from the bottom up and joined in the center!

Finished measurements after blocking are: 80 long x 21 wide.

Yarn: 1760 yards lace weight. Sample was made using 2 hanks Knitpicks Bare 100% Merino Wool; 880 yards/100 grams; color--natural.

Needles and Notions: 236 circular knitting needles in size U.S 4.

You can find this pattern for $3.99 in my pattern stores from Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-of-the-valley-bridal-shawl
http://www.etsy.com/listing/187691257/lily-of-the-valley-bridal-shawl


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is glorious and what a wonderful heirloom it will make.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I can just see a bride wearing that....


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely shawl


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous! Awesome pattern :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beauty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's charming, love it!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful - looks very complicated!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Your patterns are wonderful


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

very beautiful.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Outstanding ! Your work is very lovely and the bride will look beautiful wearing it !


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

absolutely stunning! Debi


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, and great pattern


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This Lily of the Valley Bridal Shawl is exquisite and happens to be my birth month flower for May.

I already purchased your pattern and printed it out.

I rarely splurge but I have in stash some LOVELY lace cashmere I found ON SALE (WOOT) I will be using in a soft white.

It will be a joy to wear it on our rare cool Arizona nights.

Thanks again and God Bless.



Thank you so much for posting and sharing the beautiful shawl.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> This Lily of the Valley Bridal Shawl is exquisite and happens to be my birth month flower for May.
> 
> I already purchased your pattern and printed it out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for buying it. Now remember--if you need any help with the pattern--you have my e-mail address at the top of each page! I am always glad to help in any way that I can! I hope you enjoy the pattern! Please post pictures if you like--I'd love to see how yours comes out!
Mollyannhad


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How delicate, how perfect. Wouldn't this be a wonderful heirloom.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A beautiful and delicate work of art.All of your work is gorgeous.Love your site.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

okay - so you are really cruel to be tempting me so. Not only do I LOVE this Bridal Shawl, I just spent several minutes browsing your designs on Ravelry. OMG: in my mind, I was trying to pick a favorite -- to adapt as my new hand-knitted lace curtains for the dining room. Hmmmm, good thing summer shutdown starts next week! Thank you, Debi


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to ravelry to purchase this pattern and what did I find but the fairy leaves on the waves pattern. I simply have to try them both. You are such a gifted designer! Thank you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so pretty and delicatexx


----------

